# Melted shake



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Customer thinks Grubhub should provide coolers!:confusion::smiles:


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

lol


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah it's only 113 degrees here today. I love delivering the morons' shakes on days like today. I have a couple stupid little things I like to say to the idjits when I arrive. 
I'll say, yeah it looks like your milkshake lost its shake. Here's your milk lol 
Or the cherry looks like it's drowning in a pool of sea foam, enjoy lol
I just like to take a jab and hammer home the idiocy of ordering something like that in this heat.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

*Customer paid me $10 to deliver a cup of ice cream from Creamistry in downtown Gilbert yesterday.*


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Customer thinks Grubhub should provide coolers!:confusion::smiles:


They should. And dry ice. Either that or tell the eaters that you can't order ice cream in the middle of summer because the laws of physics as we know them say it is stupid to do so.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Customer thinks Grubhub should provide coolers!:confusion::smiles:


?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Customer thinks Grubhub should provide coolers!:confusion::smiles:


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> View attachment 328109


So nice to have Sam Jackson stop by for a laugh! :biggrin:


----------



## rugw7402 (Jun 18, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> Yeah it's only 113 degrees here today. I love delivering the morons' shakes on days like today. I have a couple stupid little things I like to say to the idjits when I arrive.
> I'll say, yeah it looks like your milkshake lost its shake. Here's your milk lol
> Or the cherry looks like it's drowning in a pool of sea foam, enjoy lol
> I just like to take a jab and hammer home the idiocy of ordering something like that in this heat.


Ordering ice cream cake on the summer cake I have a cooled not the ****ing size of a cake


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Today a customer orders 3 smoothies. I can tell by the payout there’s no tip. On the seat it goes. Hand it to the customer and he says it’s kinda melted. I say yeah it’s 80 degrees out and you were 12 minutes away. He goes don’t you have a cooler bag? I tell him yeah l have a nice one. Styrofoam cooler to. I say next time put a couple of bucks on the app for the delivery and I’ll make sure the smoothies get in there. Turns and walks away. There won’t be a next time.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Toby2 said:


> Today a customer orders 3 smoothies. I can tell by the payout there's no tip. On the seat it goes. Hand it to the customer and he says it's kinda melted. I say yeah it's 80 degrees out and you were 12 minutes away. He goes don't you have a cooler bag? I tell him yeah l have a nice one. Styrofoam cooler to. I say next time put a couple of bucks on the app for the delivery and I'll make sure the smoothies get in there. Turns and walks away. There won't be a next time.


So you are expecting a tip BEFORE you give the service?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

BigJohn said:


> So you are expecting a tip BEFORE you give the service?


Surprised?


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> So you are expecting a tip BEFORE you give the service?


Yep


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> So you are expecting a tip BEFORE you give the service?


Some apps let you see the tip BEFORE accepting the order. So.....yeah, she was expecting a tip prior to giving service.

How did you NOT know that? ?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I keep my AC on. Keeps me nice and cool. If there are other benefits like keeping customers cold items cool, even better.


----------



## AnUberEatsBikingGod (Jun 24, 2019)

Toby2 said:


> Today a customer orders 3 smoothies. I can tell by the payout there's no tip. On the seat it goes. Hand it to the customer and he says it's kinda melted. I say yeah it's 80 degrees out and you were 12 minutes away. He goes don't you have a cooler bag? I tell him yeah l have a nice one. Styrofoam cooler to. I say next time put a couple of bucks on the app for the delivery and I'll make sure the smoothies get in there. Turns and walks away. There won't be a next time.


Only 3 minutes in this group and I am in tears at the comments. Zero fs given.


----------

